# Can't believe what I found....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice guy...I think I would be on the phone with him...


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

No offense to you, I know you said your BIL, but some people are just idiots. Why lie to you and then take her to the pound. Maybe he is just afraid to tell you. So sorry, looks like a sweet little pup.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Allready did, he said he didn't know how she got there, B***S***














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> No offense to you, I know you said your BIL, but some people are just idiots. Why lie to you and then take her to the pound. Maybe he is just afraid to tell you. So sorry, looks like a sweet little pup.


She is a sweet pup, gosh I just can't handle another pup right now, I probably will get her out and let one of my friends keep her until I find a home. Just can't handle it right now to get another dog.















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

She's so cute. Your BIL sounds like the south end of a horse going north. I hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ahh poor girl go get her out, where is she located??


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Boy, that would just make me VERY ANGRY!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that is unbelievable..... i hope you can find her a loving home


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

indysmum said:


> ahh poor girl go get her out, where is she located??


Ohio, she is only 6 month old, I'm really ticked















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor puppy...why don't you take him/her in? Yeah...I agree with you the pound isn't a home for any animal.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She is a sweet pup, gosh I just can't handle another pup right now, I probably will get her out and let one of my friends keep her until I find a home. Just can't handle it right now to get another dog.


You have such a good heart(sorry don't know why it quoted your signature)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you chewed your BIL a new one (if you know what i mean). I hope you will be able to take her and find her the best home and send your BIL the bills you incure from her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Poor puppy...why don't you take him/her in? Yeah...I agree with you the pound isn't a home for any animal.


I just lost my Peanut on Thursday, don't know if I can handle having another pup right now. However I will get her out tomorrow and try to find her a home, she might have to stay at a friends house















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

nellie'smom said:


> (sorry don't know why it quoted your signature)


Because technically, that part of her post isn't her signature....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Unbelievable! Is the other dog still with your BIL? I would be livid with him!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Unbelievable! Is the other dog still with your BIL? I would be livid with him!!


I guess she is, don't know for sure. I will find out. 
Why do people have to do this, I drove him and his wife almost 50 miles to get these puppies, there lab-mixes, very cute. Then he turns around and does this. :yuck:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

DH said we have to make a trip in the morning to the pound, she will stay with one of the girl's I work with. Just wondering about the other one, is she gonna end up the same way.














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It is possible the people he gave the puppy to, dumped it. Why not ask him to call and find out why they got rid of it. See if he back peddles or comes up with a plausible reason.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> It is possible the people he gave the puppy to, dumped it. Why not ask him to call and find out why they got rid of it. See if he back peddles or comes up with a plausible reason.


He told my DH on Monday that he found a good home for her, she was chewing on everything and just destroyed the house, well that's a puppy for you. The Shelter has to hold them for 3 days to see if the owner claims the dog. Well my thought, he just dumped her she was added on 2/07/08


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

The poor baby!!  She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any chance he gave her away and the new owner dumped her? How sad  Can you spring her?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you think he gave her away and someone else brought her to the pound? She looks precious. Poor girl.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor baby, hope her sister is ok


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Did not make it there today, but I know she is still there and I'm going in the morning when they open. I'm off tomorrow

*












Jack and Rusty​ 


 It's a Girl, Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you are able to get her out of there. I also hope as well that your _BIL_ does not try and get any new dogs for himself for a very long time.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad..*

SO glad you're going tomorrow and I hope you are able to get her out of there!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you manage to get the pup out???


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Oh my, why didn't he call you and see if you knew anyone who would take her? Six months should be like almost there to a nice well mannered dog. We just love our lab-goldy mix._


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like someone needs to be cut out of family events. Just tell him you replaced him with the dog in the pound.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I like Hooch's solution very much!

Helaine


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry guy's never updated. I did get her out and she is still staying with a friend. She is a sweet heart had some people that was interested, turned out they where gonna keep her outside. So she didn't do. Don't think my friend minds she keeps telling me don't worry she is doing great here...LOL









​ 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*

*







*
*RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Would it be possible for you to speak to the shelter (if that is the one near your BIL) and ask them if a similar dog is brought in, to call you? Explain the situation to them and say you are willing to take the dog if it shows up.

We recently did this with a cat situation in Ohio where the guy was threatening to turn it over to the pound because he was sure it was not a purebred. (Don't ask, it is a long story.) I called the three animal facilities and every rescue group in a 35 mile radius and left my name. He said he was keeping it after all, but one never knows.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Would it be possible for you to speak to the shelter (if that is the one near your BIL) and ask them if a similar dog is brought in, to call you? Explain the situation to them and say you are willing to take the dog if it shows up.
> 
> We recently did this with a cat situation in Ohio where the guy was threatening to turn it over to the pound because he was sure it was not a purebred. (Don't ask, it is a long story.) I called the three animal facilities and every rescue group in a 35 mile radius and left my name. He said he was keeping it after all, but one never knows.


I'm almost 99% positive that my friend Pam is gonna keep her, she keeps telling me how much she love this little girl







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, but I meant in case he dumps the other puppy too. Then at least you'd have a chance of getting her in case you didn't see her posted on their site.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Yes, but I meant in case he dumps the other puppy too. Then at least you'd have a chance of getting her in case you didn't see her posted on their site.


Oh OK, miss understood, yes I can do that, they know me very well out there:doh:








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh good. Then at least you'd have her safe.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Oh good. Then at least you'd have her safe.


Yeah, I will call in the morning, if there open tomorrow, don't know it's a holiday and let them know. Thanks that's a good idea













 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

so glad shes doing great with your friend sounds likes she going to keep her lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad you were able to get her out and find a new home for her. I agree with Hooch's suggestion. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Glad you were able to get her out and find a new home for her. I agree with Hooch's suggestion. LOL


I know it does sound good what Hooch said








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is awful! I hope this poor puppy finds a good home soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good news, the puppy found a new home, my friend is keeping her, she got so attached to this sweet girl she can't give her up anymore. Yeah







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Good news, the puppy found a new home, my friend is keeping her, she got so attached to this sweet girl she can't give her up anymore. Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! What a happy update!!


----------

